# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershendetje nga studenti suedez

## racabardh

Pershendetje shqiptar! Une jam nje anetar i ri ne ket forum dhe pata qef tju pershendes! Jam 23 vjecar, jetoj ne suedi dhe ktu kam jetuar qe 22 vjet.
Sdi qa te them tjeter...  :buzeqeshje:

----------

user010 (08-04-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Flm qe na pershendete. :buzeqeshje:  mjafto kaq sa ke then si prezantim détajet tjera na i thuaj ne tema te tjera . :ngerdheshje:  welcoome . :buzeqeshje:

----------

racabardh (06-04-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Mireserdhe racabardh ja kalofsh sa me mire me ne ketu megjithse tani qe te uruam ne te dyja ske ku shkon mir do ja kalosh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mesia4ever

Mire se vjen

----------

racabardh (07-04-2015)

----------


## Aferim

> Pershendetje shqiptar! Une jam nje anetar i ri ne ket forum dhe pata qef tju pershendes! Jam 23 vjecar, jetoj ne suedi dhe ktu kam jetuar qe 22 vjet.
> Sdi qa te them tjeter...


Hjärtligt välkommen ska du vara! Här finner du lite av allt, mest roligt....Glad att ännu en alban-svensk som kan skriva tydligt på albanska.

----------


## racabardh

> Mireserdhe racabardh ja kalofsh sa me mire me ne ketu megjithse tani qe te uruam ne te dyja ske ku shkon mir do ja kalosh


:O avash shqipe, nuk dua telashe me te tjeret  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## racabardh

> Hjärtligt välkommen ska du vara! Här finner du lite av allt, mest roligt....Glad att ännu en alban-svensk som kan skriva tydligt på albanska.


Tackar tackar! Jag måste tyvärr erkänna att min albanska är långt ifrån perfekt. Jag gick faktiskt med här för att förbättra mitt språk. Ska försöka börja läsa fler böcker har jag tänkt som en början..

----------


## Busy Girl

more djal nuk pranojme frikacak ne ne forum kshu qe o beji ball o ik  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

ABBA-t jane akoma gjalle ?

----------


## racabardh

> ABBA-t jane akoma gjalle ?


po more te gjith gjall jan  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## racabardh

> more djal nuk pranojme frikacak ne ne forum kshu qe o beji ball o ik


nuk kam lindur si rambo, nuk eshte faji im  :buzeqeshje:  nje gje e kam msuar ne ket jet, bej qfar te duash por telashe me femra eshte nje "no no"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

hahaahha epo friks qeke mooo

----------


## racabardh

> hahaahha epo friks qeke mooo


frikacak dhe krenar  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Aferim

Ti jeto....fri som en ängel. Kanske du är en av dem? Misstänker att du är det. Ifall du är, väck mig inte under natten - som ni senaste gången gjorde. Ni har satt skräck i mig tillräckligt! Låt bli, snälla....bara om du är en av dem.

----------


## racabardh

> Ti jeto....fri som en ängel. Kanske du är en av dem? Misstänker att du är det. Ifall du är, väck mig inte under natten - som ni senaste gången gjorde. Ni har satt skräck i mig tillräckligt! Låt bli, snälla....bara om du är en av dem.


nu hänger jag inte med alls?

----------


## Aferim

Ni tre är bra på att spela oskyldiga. Ni. Bara om du är en av dem.

----------


## ermela sweet

Mirmbrema djali nga suedia te uroj qe tja kalosh sa me bukur ktu mes nesh

----------

racabardh (07-04-2015)

----------


## racabardh

> Ni tre är bra på att spela oskyldiga. Ni. Bara om du är en av dem.


Hörru grabben, jag har absolut ingen aning vem du tror jag är men jag är 100% säker på att du har misstagit mig för någon annan vilket är förståeligt eftersom jag också råkar vara från Sverige. 
Jag har för övrigt inget intresse i att veta vad det är som försiggår heller så jag kommer hädanefter inte prata med dig längre..

----------


## racabardh

> Mirmbrema djali nga suedia te uroj qe tja kalosh sa me bukur ktu mes nesh


Faleminderit Ermela, jam i sigurt qe do kalojm shume bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ermela sweet

Po patjeter pse jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------

